# Septemer 8th at HIRCR! 1/18th scale style!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bgtti jyjmeok nyeom& nyieln typwekm kppsm?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree totally Biff


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Bgtti jyjmeok nyeom& nyieln typwekm kppsm?


What he said!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

pray for me that my new tekin bl comes in for the 18R......i need all the help I can get driving that thing!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So we're running both Friday night and Saturday again?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm just gonna run Saturday. So you fast guys save some speed up for me!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, friday will be a regular thing for awhile. I'm there anyway buildin the track. Not nessacarily gonna stay till 2am again but about midnight. Main race program remains on Sat. Fri will be more of the tnt casual stuff with a few races mixed in


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

To keep it from running till 2 am it might be a good idea to run on road only.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Is there going to be racing at m&m saturday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Is there going to be racing at m&m saturday?


?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Danny's website has a on-road race for sept 8th also. I dont get on line much anymore. Just trying to make sure I go to the right place.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I talked to Danny about that today. He said no racing this weekend at M&M. Not sure why but he will be up dating the M&M schedule soon and we will make sure their are no conflicts between us.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope to be there, but football season screws everything up


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

We are going to start construction on the M&M off road track in two weeks. We will not race there (18th. scale) again until October. I will be updating the site soon.
Dont want to steal this thread, more info to come!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Having computer problems guys. I'ts taking me 3-4 minutes just to load a page. Sorry for not posting much.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hate when that happens!!! if i can make it out saturday, i hope to have a new ride!!! i doubt ill be able to sell my rc18 in time though!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> i hate when that happens!!! if i can make it out saturday, i hope to have a new ride!!! i doubt ill be able to sell my rc18 in time though!!


What are you getting?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

vendetta ST!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Good choice


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

maybe we can finally make robert happy and make a detta class!! LOL. we'll just whoop up on him


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well the truck is back together with a new diff in the rear. It's ready to rip, c'mon Friday!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Amen to fri. I'm calling that my play day and Sat a work day! I've got my second ebay m18t ready to race I hope. It was always to stiff before. The guy ran it on carpet onroad I think. Got a new idea in development that involves the wall and a table that we'll be testing fri night.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i cant wait!!!


uggghhh, i want a detta soooo bad!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im pretty sure im gonna have a new Detta ST to race with this weekend!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MAAAANNNNN!!!! I sure want to be there this weekend! 

I just put a Tekin 8K motor in my 18T and it freakin flies!!! I'm talking easily 50MPH on a 2-cell lipo.......imagine a 3-cell!!!! Also fixed a steering problem I've been having forever.

I also figured out that my battery wires on my 18R have been rubbing the rear wheel just ever-so-slightly and making it diff out and the back end spin out EVERY time I turn the front wheels.......the whole problem I've been dealing with on that car since I've had it!!! Look out guys.......no more last place for me in 18R's!

And I put my Tekin system in my 18R and got rid of my mamba (AKA: light switch), so it will be a lot easier to drive!

Point is, I've made significant fixes to my major problems with my cars, and all I want to do is hit the track and try them out, but I gots too many things going on this weekend, and just can't do it all...........**** priorities!!!

P.S. UFC party w/fajitas & beer saturday night at my place! I'm playing the UT game prior to the fight, and we're putting them both up on the HT projector, so the people are larger than real life!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Have fun this weekend guys. It is the wife's birthday today and I believe she is going to claim the whole weekend as a "don't do anything without me" weekend. 

But, if I get lucky I will show up Saturday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I won't be there either but my evil twin brother will. dam1fnam. Whatever you do don't beat him in any races. Just let him win and everyone will be allright. Don't worry I'll be back next race. Ya'll try to have fun anyways.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The stuff is packed and Guff is ready!

Who wants someeeeeeee?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wont have the M18 ready, but Im tearing into the offroader! 

9:00am?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.hircr.com/new_page_2.htm


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

whos ready?!?!?! I AM!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> whos ready?!?!?! I AM!!!


Charging my batteies and dusting everything off!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got the onroader ready also. If it hooks up Ill be running two classes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rcuvideos.com/item/WYMVLC85T7YKFY6G


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow it was crowded last night. Standing room only. 

2 full heats of R's and 2 full heats of off road.

Yours truly didn't do so well but man did I have a blast!

Looks like I'm gunning for Jose today


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone again for coming out. Sorry bout any delays but man it sure is tuff doing this with the increased crowds we are having. I will be working on fixing that if possible. The highlights of my day was all the close racing and the new guys improving. Low points can all be corrected and I will. I believe I said I was tired after the last race weekend and I'm more tired this time. Web site will be updated with results and future schedules later this week. As usual racing every 2 weeks but details later. See ya on the other side


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Thanks everyone again for coming out. Sorry bout any delays but man it sure is tuff doing this with the increased crowds we are having. I will be working on fixing that if possible. The highlights of my day was all the close racing and the new guys improving. Low points can all be corrected and I will. I believe I said I was tired after the last race weekend and I'm more tired this time. Web site will be updated with results and future schedules later this week. As usual racing every 2 weeks but details later. See ya on the other side


I thought the races went pretty smooth today! Thanks bro. 

I'm sitting here full of adrenalyin trying to do some math in my head. I raced two classes today. Onroad with a M18 and offroad with a RC18B. I got in plenty of practice, at least an hours worth, 6 qualifiers at 30 minutes and two 7 minute mains.

Drop the 4, add the 9, (a-g)[g<a]*0.041387

For yall thats not as good at siphering as me, thats about 2 hours of not blinking for $10. 

Wheres Bob? Good meeting you today! Please put some stickers on that body bro!  lol

I had a blast today guys! Lets keep doing what we do!


----------



## RShado (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the use of the wheels and tires........as for the no stickers...thats what happens when you put your stickers on BEFORE you peel off the clear overspray film. When it comes off...so do all the stickers you put on top of it....? I'll have to get some more.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well i know i had fun!! next time out i will be racing 2 classes!! i finally got an onroader today. 2 new cars in one day! i felt i could have done better if i had my own car to make changes on, but all in all i had a blast. thanks again trey for doing this for us


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

What cars did you get


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RShado said:


> Thanks again for the use of the wheels and tires........as for the no stickers...thats what happens when you put your stickers on BEFORE you peel off the clear overspray film. When it comes off...so do all the stickers you put on top of it....? I'll have to get some more.


LOL! Done that myself!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Umm yeh, me too


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Think just about everyone has to admit to that one 

it's only bad if you've done it twice


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Snowmonkey said:


> What cars did you get


i got an M18 and a Vendetta ST


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Good for you now get that throttle finger under control and start kicking everyones butt


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i just got frustrated in the mains. i was kickin butt in the quals!!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Had a great time yesterday. Thanks, (hey) Trey for hosting us. Thanks to you, too Guff for the battery. Still working on a fix for worn out vendetta stub axles. 4-40 helicoil is too big, 2-56 too small and 3-56 too archaic. M2.5 seems to be just right to fit into a worn out stub (like the one u gave me Trey) still gotta figure out the right length. All i had around was 15mm and that's too long. Maybe 10 or 12mm might be right. I'l post a new thread when i get it ironed out.

O'yeah, sorry about your axle Guff.
Richard.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Rex, I wouldn't put a lot of effort into those axles. They are kind of hit-and-miss for durability. You may fix the wheel screw stripping issue, but they still shear off right at the bearing. I've went to the steel dogbones but that in turn makes the diff the weak link (which leads to the steel diff). The dog bones are cheap though so it may just be a good idea to keep a handful of them around. With the stock motor they are actually pretty durable, and umm...once you get to...ummm... where you don't hit so much stuff,  the stripping problem isn't such an issue either.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

*did i hit that much stuff?*

yeah, i was trying my best to overcomplicate things with the helicoil and whatnot. but a m2.5 will drop right in to a 'stripped' stub. might save someones raceday, rather than having to drop out. as far as upgrading one thing, then finding the next weak link, that's the unfortunate truth in racing/hotroding


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Racing*

Missed out on racing due this weekend. Is the Saturday racing fading out? I believe I read info on the last two race weekends that Saturday ended up being basically test n tune sessions. Just checking.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

One sat was a test an tune last month. Sat are still race days. Crowds have been smaller since we started running Fri nights also. Think we had about 20 racers on Fri night and about 10 on Sat. I will be refining the schedule and updating web site at least by the weekend. Just have been busy and or not felt like sitting at the computer to post results and update. Ck it in a few days. Racing on the 21st and 22nd


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

It would be nice if everyone raced on the same day. More racers together = more fun racing!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I gots to agree. Picking one day/time allows more people to align their schedule and make plans to be there, which nets more racers. I too like to see as many people as possible out racing......makes it that much more exciting!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Two issues here though.

1. Some folks can't race on Saturday, this is why we are now seeing new faces on Friday nights that are never there on Saturday.

2. Space restrictions. It was crowded Friday night, I'm not sure I would want too many more at a given time.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Just bring the 18R's on Saturday.... I want some 18R action!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Mine ran so badly last time that I won't run it again until I get some better tires of some sort on it. Wayne and Dean are getting me a set together though.


----------

